# Terrestrial Newt/Salamander Setups



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to see everyones Terrestrial Newt setups!

Mine doesn't look brilliant but the newts absolutly love it. I've never seen them so active.

They will walk around the tank all night, and chill out in the hiding places during the day.

Can't get any pictures up atm as it's a plastic tank and I'm sure you all know who faggin hard it is to take pictures of those without a million reflections and blurriness.

I'll try get some on here soon.

Anways I really wanna see your setups so common guys!

:notworthy:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

What kind of newts do you have in it? ive got several types but all in plastic so i have the same issues with decent photos!


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got marbled newts. I see you have too .

What kind of setup do you have them in? How many do you have?
And do you find them to be mostly terrestrial as mine don't seem to have gone through their aquatic phase this year.

Plastic tanks are a pain in the ass for pics:whip: but their alot easier to manage if you've got multiple setups and don't have buckets of money and space. XD.

This is the tank I have my marbled newts in.









It's got coconut fibre substrate with live plants here and there and lots of cork bark to hide under, and a water dish at the top. 
Their previous setup was completly flat and they seem to really enjoy the multiple levels in this one! Constantly toddling about at night and often during the day.
In their previous setup they barely moved at all. They really didn't settle into it.

Thanks mate : victory:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine are only young and so not very big yet. their tank just has potting compost, some moss covered chunks of bark to hide under and a plant. They have no water bowl but i keep the soil damp. i find my terrestrial newts dont tend to bother with water bowls much. my common newts are kept like this too and put in an aquatic setup in the spring for a month or 2. think i will do the same with the marbleds when they are bigger.:2thumb:


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Mine are only young and so not very big yet. their tank just has potting compost, some moss covered chunks of bark to hide under and a plant. They have no water bowl but i keep the soil damp. i find my terrestrial newts dont tend to bother with water bowls much. my common newts are kept like this too and put in an aquatic setup in the spring for a month or 2. think i will do the same with the marbleds when they are bigger.:2thumb:


Cool! Although I do think water bowls are a good idea in terrestrial setups as my newts often drink from it and wet themselves up abit. I mist the tank daily to keep the substrate moist though.

Also, if it gets too warm then it's a good source of security for them. They can cool off in the water to lower stress. 
My newts are terrified of deep water though 0.o


----------

